#  >  > Banal Banter >  >  > The TeakDoor Lounge >  >  Post a photo a week, of anything/anywhere

## panama hat

Saw this on another forum and thought it may be a good idea for us. 


Post a photo taken on any handphone, dslr,point and shoot , or any camera . 

One photo per week which must be taken in the preceeding 7 days.


I'll start with this gem from Davao/Philippines taken on Sunday:




Yes, have to keep the establishment at a certain level of class . . . slippers, sandals and guns . . . 



(Didn't know where to place this thread, it's not a game, nor is it a photo-thread of any certain country or region.  Please feel free to move it accordingly)

----------


## MeMock



----------


## The Fresh Prince



----------


## sunsetter

watertank sunset refelction, bangkok rooftop a few days ago

oh great, another thread to keep me on here for a few more minutes a day..... :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

sunset on the weekend, at the sailing club

----------


## filch

Having a smoke at the office, 10 minutes ago.

----------


## kingwilly

> Having a smoke at the office, 10 minutes ago.


which one's you ?

----------


## AntRobertson

Some of the work that isn't being done as I piss around on TD in threads like this:



 :Smile:

----------


## S Landreth

Last Saturday evening at the girlfriends high school reunion (Khon Kaen Wittayayon, 112 years old). There were at least 4,000 people at the event.

They were trying to raise money for a new building.

----------


## filch

> which one's you ?


I am the one holding the camera you numpty *tsk*

----------


## kingwilly

> Last Saturday evening at the girlfriend’s high school reunion (Khon Kaen Wittayayon, 112 years old).


your g/f's 112 years old ? Crickey!

----------


## Gipsy

Although still early, the smog is already visible over the mountains near Samoeng (near Chiang Mai). Today Doi Suthep is almost not visible from Mae Jo area.

----------


## FarangRed



----------


## melvbot

I think the ideas to post photos youve taken yourself, not just ripped from the net.

----------


## panama hat

> watertank sunset refelction, bangkok rooftop a few days ago


Very nice




> Having a smoke at the office, 10 minutes ago.


Either you're levitating or you're on a balcony




> Some of the work that isn't being done as I piss around on TD in threads like this:


You've lost weight . . . hardly a shadow of your former self




> your g/f's 112 years old ? Crickey!


My forst thought as well.  Good for him!




> Although still early, the smog is already visible over the mountains near Samoeng (near Chiang Mai). Today Doi Suthep is almost not visible from Mae Jo area.


Nice, kind of




> I think the ideas to post photos youve taken yourself, not just ripped from the net.


Yes, we have other photo threads for that

----------


## crazy dog

Taken at train station in Bkk tonight, had a concert on the platform, ooh er what about health and safety?

----------


## larvidchr

Taken at home in my office yesterday for the "Mactard" thread.

----------


## melvbot

the scar I'll be left with after taking a layer of skin off washing my car last week

oops, better alter the upload size from my phone

----------


## jizzybloke

> washing my car last week


That's what Bosnians are for :Smile:

----------


## panama hat

> Taken at train station in Bkk tonight, had a concert on the platform, ooh er what about health and safety?


Why are you wearing a red t-shirt??  :Confused: 




> Taken at home in my office yesterday for the "Mactard" thread.


Very Germanic order . . . African masks, larvidchr?  East African, perhaps?




> the scar I'll be left with after taking a layer of skin off washing my car last week


Wuss . . . could turn septic, though




> That's what Bosnians are for


Filipinas

----------


## baldrick

kewarra beach , 0930 am or so - water is beautiful

----------


## larvidchr

> Originally Posted by crazy dog
> 
> Taken at train station in Bkk tonight, had a concert on the platform, ooh er what about health and safety?
> 
> 
> Why are you wearing a red t-shirt?? 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scandinavian order  :Wink:  the big one is from northern Africa bought from an north African immigrant in Southern Spain, the smaller one I have bought myself in South Africa, I have a few more on the other walls in the office, from Sierra Leone, from Ghana and from the Gold Coast, all bought in my younger days working in the merchant navy.
 :Smile:

----------


## Looper

> Although still early, the smog is already visible over the mountains near Samoeng (near Chiang Mai). Today Doi Suthep is almost not visible from Mae Jo area.


taken from the same spot 3 years ago

----------


## SEA Traveler

recently had a kitchen island made to my specific design.  it was delivered earlier in the week and complemented the existing kitchen cabinets color almost perfectly.  Provideds for additional counter top and storage place.  Wifey like it, that's important.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Taken at home in my office yesterday for the "Mactard" thread.


 
Wonderful looking work space Larvidchr.  Hardly a reason to leave the comforts of home except to stok up on some liquid refreshment.

----------


## sunsetter

> Sunsetter. The so called Bangkoks finest. Is that Lolitas on soi 8 ?


 
dunno mate, a mate snapped it, and blue toothed it to me  :Smile:

----------


## natalie8

The Burj Al Arab. I took this on NY Eve and I've just gone through some  of these pics now. It's one of my favourite recent shots.

----------


## terry57

Australian kookaburra.

----------


## terry57

Somewhere in New Zealand.

----------


## terry57

My mate has just come back from Japan and took this great photo of the local soup, I'm going there in may and just had to show the punters.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Originally Posted by sabaii sabaii
> 
> 
> Sunsetter. The so called Bangkoks finest. Is that Lolitas on soi 8 ?
> 
> 
>  
> dunno mate, a mate snapped it, and blue toothed it to me



Whatever. :Smile:

----------


## can123

mistake  :Sad:

----------


## Bangyai

A short photo story : Cat find the  netting makes a perfect hammock



until disturbed by owner



Back to sleep maybe





The end

----------


## SEA Traveler

Trip to house on the Klong we reside in when away from our Villa in Ban Chang and visiting Bangkok was made  on Tuesday and Wednesday to make offering to the spirits on Chinese New Years.  Here is a picture of the offering made at the Bangkok House on the Klong:

----------


## SEA Traveler

More Pictures of the House Along the Klong in Bangkok:

----------


## neilandmeechai

*A couple of photo's I took in Bangkok in 1994 of the building of the Sky Train ...*

----------


## neilandmeechai

Sorry posted twice and couldn't delete ...

----------


## Roger Lee



----------


## Takeovers

> 


Beautiful.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by Roger Lee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.


yea, and it looks like a picture of a painting....

----------


## sunsetter

get a few more on there mate?

----------


## Bobcock

HDR?..

----------


## Roger Lee

> HDR?..


No, single exposure, minor tweaks in post processing.

I really need to get back up there, it was awesome in the morning as the sun came up.

----------


## Bobcock

Nice, the trees have that (often) lovely effect that a HDR gives.....

the background trees in light mist are fantastic.

I am shit at landscapes, rarely attempt them.....

----------


## Loy Toy

I was walking around Singapore last Wednesday and was amazed at this construction which I believe is called Sky City.

It apparently has a roof-top beach and parks and other amusement areas but is not actually open as yet.

----------


## somtamslap

Lovely..where abouts Roger?

----------


## Loy Toy

^^ shit.......I'm running a new programe on this computer and now cannot copy and paste pictures from my gallery.

Anyone know what my problem could be?

----------


## sunsetter

try a restart mate, i had that the other day

----------


## Loy Toy

> try a restart mate, i had that the other day


I did mate and actually opened the picture under javascript and Adobe but still the same non appearance. :Confused:

----------


## Bobcock

This is LT's pic

----------


## Loy Toy

Thanks Bob.  :Smile: 

Fooked if I know what's wrong with this computer now.

----------


## kingwilly

nothing wrong., it's showing up on my pc

LT's picture.

----------


## blue

> ^^ shit.......I'm running a new programe on this computer and now cannot copy and paste pictures from my gallery.
> 
> Anyone know what my problem could be?


no 
I can never do it 
I just open a 2nd teak door window and drag and drop them across to here

----------


## crippen



----------


## genghis61

4yr eucs make their exit, off to become paper pulp

----------


## Roger Lee

> Lovely..where abouts Roger?


I was a few kilometers west of Nakhon Ratchasima, (Korat) staying at a small village.

----------


## blue

just my opinion but 
the tree and the house look_ weird, over edited? , too sharp_ ?
something odd anyway.

----------


## Takeovers

> just my opinion but 
> the tree and the house look_ weird, over edited? , too sharp_ ?
> something odd anyway.


It is not overly sharpened in postprocessing. The early morning mist and lighting is part of it but there is more and I have no idea what it is.

Love it.

----------


## Roger Lee



----------


## pickel

Some post Muay Thai action.

----------


## Roger Lee



----------


## SEA Traveler

> get a few more on there mate?


how much stuff can one put in a push cart?  I'd say this is overstuffed but surely he could have put more on top.  555!   :Smile:

----------


## SEA Traveler

> I was walking around Singapore last Wednesday and was amazed at this construction which I believe is called Sky City.
> 
> It apparently has a roof-top beach and parks and other amusement areas but is not actually open as yet.


looks like some kind of floating boat that has come to rest on top of the buildings.  nice catch though.

----------


## TizMe

This building is Marina Bay Sands. It opened on 23 June 2010.

----------


## Takeovers

> This building is Marina Bay Sands. It opened on 23 June 2010.


Amazing.

Who said modern architecture is lacking the vision of the ancients? This is the modern equivalent.

----------


## Roger Lee

> just my opinion but 
> the tree and the house look_ weird, over edited? , too sharp_ ?
> something odd anyway.


Thanks for the comment and critique. And I appreciate everyone elses comments as well. Perhaps the editing was over cooked, here's another attempt at it.

----------


## blue

Roger you probably had it better the first time, cropped better and i liked that bit of blue on the house ,maybe the wine+beer  overdose i had  the other night was making it look a bit 3D in places.
  I do like that one of the kick boxers, its really good 
what camera do  you use ?

----------


## Roger Lee

> Roger you probably had it better the first time, cropped better and i liked that bit of blue on the house ,maybe the wine+beer overdose i had the other night was making it look a bit 3D in places.
> I do like that one of the kick boxers, its really good 
> what camera do you use ?


Thanks again for the comments and critique.  I was using a little Canon XT for the landscape and a Canon Tli for the boxers, both DSLR's.  It's just a hobby but always looking for ways to improve.

----------


## genghis61

> This building is Marina Bay Sands. It opened on 23 June 2010.


we were there in March before it opened, friend went there recently hoping to swim - but visitors cannot use the pool, hotel guests only

*The best views of Singapore - Sands SkyPark*

The Sands SkyPark is an architectural masterpiece sitting on top of the three hotel towers at Marina Bay Sands. This 1.2 hectare tropical oasis is longer than the Eiffel Tower is tall and large enough to park four-and-a-half A380 jumbo jets. It extends to form the one of the worlds largest public cantilevers.

200 meters in the skyLandscaped gardens are home to 250 types trees and 650 types of plants12,400 square meters of space big enough to fit three football fieldsExclusive restaurants including The Sky on 57, helmed by Singapores celebrity chef Justin QuekA spectacular public observation deck that can host hundreds of peopleA 150-meter infinity swimming pool, the worlds largest outdoor pool at that height

*Opening Hours:*
The Sands SkyPark Public Observation Deck, which is open to members of the public and is a ticketed area, is accessible daily from 10am-10pm on Mondays to Thursdays and 10am-11pm on Fridays, Saturdays and Sundays.
*
Ticket Price:*
- S$20 for adult 
- S$14 for children (aged between 2  12 years) 
- S$17 for senior citizens (aged 55 years and above)

----------


## kingwilly

> Roger you probably had it better the first time, cropped better and i liked that bit of blue on the house ,maybe the wine+beer  overdose i had  the other night was making it look a bit 3D in places.
>   I do like that one of the kick boxers, its really good 
> what camera do  you use ?


I also preferred the first one.

----------


## Thaidan

Nasarn Markt Chonburi. In a good condition

----------


## Takeovers

> Perhaps the editing was over cooked, here's another attempt at it.


I liked the first one more too. 

The monks have a bit too much color saturation for my taste but that early morning one is justs perfect. :tumbs:

----------


## Roger Lee

> Originally Posted by Roger Lee
> 
> Perhaps the editing was over cooked, here's another attempt at it.
> 
> 
> I liked the first one more too. 
> 
> The monks have a bit too much color saturation for my taste but that early morning one is justs perfect.


Thanks for the comments and critique.

----------


## neilandmeechai

An old Bus ... but possibly still driving around now? 

*This photo was taken in November 1991 (Twenty years ago!).*

----------


## somtamslap

I live over those hills and far away..



No one can here you scream..trust me..

----------


## somtamslap

Misty morning in Issan yesterday..

Love eeeeeeeeeet..

----------


## Roger Lee

> Misty morning in Issan yesterday..
> 
> Love eeeeeeeeeet..


Nice picture

----------


## peterpan

A situation seen all over the world as a teacher tries to coax a new student into beginning her academic career.

----------


## graym

The beach taken with the mobile during this mornings perambulation...

----------


## natalie8

> A situation seen all over the world as a teacher tries to coax a new student into beginning her academic career.


 :Smile: 

Nice beach shots, graym.

----------


## graym

One or two more of the locality during the morning constitutional...


No Mum, sadly Krabi ain't crab in Thai...

----------


## hopskimoet

Just back from my trip....

Here are a few pics for your viewing pleasure. More to come later....

----------


## hopskimoet



----------


## Roger Lee

Rice Farmer

----------


## Roger Lee

Thai Dancers

----------


## SEA Traveler

Took a Road Trip up Ayutthaya way yesterday to visit a friend and took the Bar B Q along with all the meats a veggies.  This is what it looked like as we were cooking.  It was tasty and had some cold suds to wash it all down.

----------


## Finney64

My Shepard finkin he's cool

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Rice Farmer


wonderful contrast of colors btwn the green fields and blue skies.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> 


a lot of character in this photo.

----------


## natalie8

Last weekend I went to the beach and the Marina Walk in the late afternoon. There was a guy kitesurfing and I took a few shots of him. I particularly like this one because of the guy standing there with his arms out. I have quite a few good shots from my time there, maybe I'll start a thread on it if anyone's interested.

----------


## genghis61

Shih Chung Branch School, George Town, Penang

George Town was awarded UNESCO heritage status in July 2008. Many heritage buildings have been tastefully restored, but there are many decaying heritage buildings, victims of abandonment, weak heritage protection.

This building was built by local millionaire Cheah Tek Soon in the 1880s and was the first five-storey residence in the Straits Settlements. It later became a hotel and a girls' school before it was leased to Shih Chung Branch School in 1938.

After serving as the Shih Chung Branch School for decades, the building was abandoned when the school was relocated to Sungai Nibon in 1995.

----------


## Bobcock

Damn genghis, I have almost the identical photo to post in my upcoming Penang thread!!!!

----------


## genghis61

> Damn genghis, I have almost the identical photo to post in my upcoming Penang thread!!!!


I expect yours will be technically better photos.
In the *blue* corner, we have Genghis with a Nikon Coolpix with a broken LED screen - this truly is a point-and-shoot I managed to get it set to auto by trial and error, can't see what I've taken pics of till I put memory card into the laptop. 
In the *red* corner . . . something far more advanced.

*Your* Penang thread v *my* George Town thread, mine to be on some of the heritage buildings and their history

----------


## Bobcock

55555..... Actually it'll all be Georgetown, a town I've always loved and despite not having been for 20 years was pleased to say I still love.

----------


## robuzo

One of my favorite sushi joints in Tokyo, right under the tracks in Takadanobaba. The shop is about the size of a small walk-in closet. Very friendly. Dishes? We don't need no stinking dishes! Chopsticks available for the dainty.

----------


## SEA Traveler

On Saturday, 19 Feb 2011, wife and I took a road trip to the Aunt's fruit farm in Prachinburi.  We got hungry along the way and stopped at this roadside food vendor's stand to get some Kai Yong, Som Tam, Grilled pork salad, and the usual cucumber and sticks.  Very tasty.  So good in fact, we got some to take along to the Aunt's house for the gang there waiting for us.

----------


## neilandmeechai



----------


## neilandmeechai



----------


## Roger Lee

Elephant hander near Pattaya.

----------


## Roger Lee

Dinner at M K's.

----------


## ItsRobsLife



----------


## HollyGoodhead

^cute looking dog, is it yours?

----------


## ItsRobsLife

Yes, he's a good looking fella isn't he.. Not often he's still enough to get a good picture, but the sun was shining and he was staring out the window daydreaming.

----------


## khmen

Taken on a motorbike trip of the Mae Hong Son Loop, near Bua Thong Sunflower fields.

----------


## graym



----------


## Mr Earl

An aspiring photographer in Ranong.

----------


## sunsetter

on the skytrain at.... damn forgot  :Smile:

----------


## sunsetter

space mountain at dreamworld, out past don muang airport



and the skyride, pretty good fun  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Graym that brought back some memories for me ,,, happy days ,, I stood in that exact spot painting that scene ,, nice one :Smile:     .. then I was approached by some Thai " lady "   eckuse me er......wass time ?  ......er you have honey ??  
...........er no thanks , then her pimp arrived from the other side of the road and they both dissapeared back towards Ao Nang shaking their heads

----------


## bobo746

> dreamworld


thats the whole counrty mate  :Smile:

----------


## Finney64

My old man sampling Lao's finest

----------


## sunsetter

> Originally Posted by sunsetter
> 
> dreamworld
> 
> 
> thats the whole counrty mate


quite a good day out, 1200 baht, picked up from the amari, all in, re-rides included on the ticket for farangs only  :Smile:  thais have to pay to re-ride!!
lunch buffet was free
collected us when we called them, and dropped us at mbk
kids would love it

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by sunsetter
> 
> dreamworld
> 
> 
> thats the whole counrty mate


It feels like living in the chimp enclosure at London Zoo.

----------


## natalie8

> My old man sampling Lao's finest


I love it! Did he finish the whole thing?  :Smile:

----------


## The Master Cool

Taken today. 

10 points for whoever can tell me what it is.  :Smile:

----------


## somtamslap

^ Semen sodden bogroll?

----------


## bobo746

^ thats a lot of jizz man

----------


## Finney64

> Originally Posted by Finney64
> 
> My old man sampling Lao's finest
> 
> 
> I love it! Did he finish the whole thing?


Had to help him out a wee bit  :Smile:

----------


## bobo746

^ piss head

----------


## Finney64

The oldies on their recent trip to Laos , in front of Laos' national monument - "Taht Louang" the golden stupa

----------


## bobo746

giving the olds the laos tour good one mate

----------


## nidhogg

> Taken today. 
> 
> 10 points for whoever can tell me what it is.


Snowman or snow sculpture of some sort?

----------


## The Master Cool

Fraid I can't post the answer for another week.  :Sad: 




> Post a photo a week


 :Smile:

----------


## Takeovers

> 10 points for whoever can tell me what it is.


Crystal salt?

----------


## ItsRobsLife

Crystal Meth?

----------


## Roger Lee

Temple by Nakhon Ratchasima (Korat).

----------


## hopskimoet

My new ride!!!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I hate those new style mud-guards. I've just bought a new bike for my 11 year old and it has them.

----------


## hopskimoet

I guess as along as they keep the crap off you they serve a purpose. Those guards are also quick release.

----------


## S Landreth

2011 Rio Carnival, Access Parade

----------


## ItsRobsLife

> My new ride!!!


Nice! 

I bought one a few weeks ago, great spec for the price and they look wicked in satin black. 

Mine's more of a road/trail bike, my days of tearing it up in the forest are long gone. 
Have fun!

----------


## hopskimoet

I had never heard of Cube bikes until I saw them in the local dealer. I was going to go for a Trek 6300 but after searching some net reviews the Cube was a solid leader. I got the bike on the cycle-to-work scheme and got a very good deal. Just finished a 25 mile trip and I'm very impressed with her....

----------


## Little Chuchok



----------


## Little Chuchok



----------


## Finney64

dispaly of home-made prosthetic limbs by cluster-bomb victims - COPE Visitors centre , Vientiane , Laos

----------


## genghis61

Sa Kaeo town massage shop
Unsure if they meant foot massage, full massage . . . or maybe they really do massage fools?

----------


## Sailing into trouble

javascript**:%20window.close()

----------


## Sailing into trouble

OK I am a moron. How do I post from my gallery?

----------


## Travelmate

> Originally Posted by hopskimoet
> 
> 
> My new ride!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! 
> ...


How much is this bicycle?

----------


## Cujo

Can anyone tell me the name of this instrument grandad is playing here?

----------


## Looper

Looks like a mandolin Dug.

And a fine looking figure your grandad strikes.

----------


## Cujo

> Looks like a mandolin Dug.
> 
> And a fine looking figure your grandad strikes.


Thanks looper.
Here's another.
(Standing with Pipe.)

----------


## Sailing into trouble



----------


## ItsRobsLife

> How much is this bicycle?


I got it for £480, which is a good deal considering the workmanship and spec. 

CUBE BIKES . Mountain Bikes . Roadrace . Trekking Bikes

----------


## neilandmeechai

Luckily we are back in Thailand now ... (It's easier to find your bike here!) ...

*The dark green one is mine !! (Ha, ha!) ..*

----------


## Sailing into trouble

> Can anyone tell me the name of this instrument grandad is playing here?


Could be a balalaika

----------


## sabaii sabaii



----------


## OhOh

^His next appearance is at the Russian bar Pattaya.

----------


## S Landreth

Couple more from last nights parade (Rio Carnival),...........

----------


## DrAndy

> I got the bike on the cycle-to-work scheme and got a very good deal.


from your pic it looks like you are in outer London

I hope you have bike insurance as even a good lock is useless

----------


## sabaii sabaii

^

----------


## hopskimoet

> Originally Posted by hopskimoet
> 
>  I got the bike on the cycle-to-work scheme and got a very good deal.
> 
> 
> from your pic it looks like you are in outer London
> 
> I hope you have bike insurance as even a good lock is useless


It's not a problem. For one, most of the sites I work at have secure facilities and parking areas (I mostly work at large investments banks in the city). For two, I have contents insurance that covers personal belongings away from home (plus the bike sleeps indoors at night). And finally, three. Seeing as I am from the East End of London and virtually grew up amongst most of the criminally fraternity there, I can honestly say I know how your normal thief operates. Bar using a petrol angel grinder I'd like to see your average toe-rag thieving shit bag get past my Almax chains. 

Almax Security Chains Limited

But, there are very determined thieves out there and where there is a will there is always a way. If you make yourself a target you're going to get hit.

 :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> Can anyone tell me the name of this instrument grandad is playing here?



Is that in Holland, background furniture looks Dutch to me.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Dug
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me the name of this instrument grandad is playing here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that in Holland, background furniture looks Dutch to me.


Well spotted.

----------


## DJ Pat

Couple of weekend in London pictures:

First class train to Paddington:





Chillin' with my mates late friday night:

----------


## Cujo

You're the most boring dresser I've ever seen. no wonder the DJ thing didn't go anywhere.

----------


## Finney64

^^ didn't know you were mates with Blue

----------


## DJ Pat



----------


## S Landreth

Last nights parade in Rio,.


 

 
One more parade (of Champions) on March 12th

----------


## Takeovers

Last weekend I was on the 60th birthday of my cousin. Apart from enjoying the party I had the chance to marvel at his brandnew HP Designjet 3D printer.

He is doing designs of any kind of components, tools, and parts for customers. Here one CAD design.



This is his printer



And this is a printout of the above directly from the CAD-software into the printer.



These printouts can serve as a model. But if the requirement on structural strength is not very high, they can be directly used by the customer, right out of the 3D printer. Good enough for many purposes. Not good for very many copies but many of his designs are needed in series of 1 to 5 only.

----------


## ItsRobsLife

Clever stuff, bet the price of ink is a stinger though.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Hope this Works

Same info. High end Hotel. Apparently Both sides of Border people had done this.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Love the 3 quid bottle of wine, Class, 1st Class  :Smile:

----------


## Takeovers

> bet the price of ink is a stinger though.


The printer itself is not exactly cheap, too. :Smile: 

But this is commercial stuff and there is no cheaper and faster way to produce a very small number of parts.

----------


## Cujo

> Love the 3 quid bottle of wine, Class, 1st Class


You'd think he'd at least have Teakdoor up on his computer.

----------


## DJ Pat

^That wine was £5.99 and I did briefly scan TD whilst I got slowly oblivious on the wine, beer and marajuiania I had.

 I had to smoke out the window, of course.

----------


## Cujo

> ^That wine was £5.99 and I did briefly scan TD whilst I got slowly oblivious on the wine, beer and marajuiania I had.
> 
>  I had to smoke out the window, of course.


How long was the trip?

----------


## sunsetter

nice one pat, nice mix of drinks and drugs, sorry sabai. oops pat, erm shouldnt you be in jail?

----------


## Cujo

> nice one pat, nice mix of drinks and drugs, sorry sabai. oops pat, erm shouldnt you be in jail?


 :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:

----------


## DJ Pat

5 hours from Cornwall to London, so long enough.

----------


## blue

> Luckily we are back in Thailand now ... (It's easier to find your bike here!) ...
> 
> *The dark green one is mine !! (Ha, ha!) ..*


thought yours was the  bright  pink one

----------


## Finney64

^ sorry , but  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:

----------


## DJ Pat

^^Santa's bicycles?

----------


## genghis61

fisherman returning to the pier, Chao Lao, Chanthaburi 13 March 2011

----------


## nigelandjan

> thought yours was the bright pink one


 :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:

----------


## S Landreth

2011 Rio Carnival Parade of Champions, March 12

----------


## The Fresh Prince

The back of the new Heineken beer mats. :Smile:

----------


## ItsRobsLife

Hahaha those crazy Dutch!   :Very Happy:

----------


## The Master Cool

Looks like Somtam Slap knows his bogroll.

We got a slight bit of overnight rain one night last week.

----------


## genghis61

Salt workers at Tha Mai, Chanthaburi
15.03.11

----------


## Bobcock

The coastline of Burma, near the village of Gyibyin, taken this afternoon as I flew back from London on TG917.

Note the plane livery was the Thai livery from 50 years ago.

----------


## OhOh

It's quieter at the front of the air plane you know.

----------


## Bobcock

When someone else is paying you sit where their budget allows.

----------


## OhOh

To true.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

^^ 30 K   ?

----------


## Bobcock

What we talking about SS?

The altitude (36000 ft) or the cost of the tickets (THB 49750 x 2)?

----------


## klong toey

That was not livery from 50 years ago,the plane was 50 years old.
Shame you did not get a shot of the propellers.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

^^ Seat number

----------


## Bobcock

> That was not livery from 50 years ago,the plane was 50 years old.


Not far off it, Thai put shitty old planes on the London route, this I believe was the same 747 that had the Star Alliance livery on it for years.




> ^^ Seat number


ahhhh....no 65K

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Wow, Thats some big old bird

----------


## klong toey

> Originally Posted by klong toey
> 
> That was not livery from 50 years ago,the plane was 50 years old.
> 
> 
> Not far off it, Thai put shitty old planes on the London route, this I believe was the same 747 that had the Star Alliance livery on it for years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah that old plane,that was the last time i flew Thai,when i had the misfortune of having the privilege of flying in a vintage aircraft.

----------


## Bobcock

Goes with the territory, but the flight times are good and someone else is paying so I get the air miles, but I'd rather go EVA, if I can stand the bad flight time out of Bangkok.

----------


## genghis61

31.03.2011
as Phuket and the south are hit by storms, all quiet on the eastern front.
'Our' south on the east coast of Gulf of Thailand this afternoon, this is part of a new rest area between Laem Sing and Chao Lao, Chanthaburi coast.

----------


## patsycat

Not a photo, but a oo toob thingy.

----------


## Roger Lee

Redwinged Blackbird Migration in the US.

----------


## Roger Lee

More of the swarm, quite the experience watching these guys fly around.

----------


## Roger Lee

And a Redwinged Blackbird by itself.

----------


## TizMe

Guard outside Deoksugung Palace in Seoul.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Guard outside Deoksugung Palace in Seoul.


did you tell him that his brass BTS sign is falling off?

----------


## superman

Me aged 18-19 on Soltau training area, N Germany.

----------


## superman

How the fcuk do I stop the above. It should be a picture.
Sorted.

----------


## superman

Silk worms having a snack.

----------


## artist

> Guard outside Deoksugung Palace in Seoul.


There were a dozen like that in the hotel I was staying at in Hong Kong for the rugby sevens last weekend.

----------


## TizMe



----------


## superman

I took the time to be friendly with this dog but upon reaching out to it it nearly took my fcuking fingers off. I hope someone ate it.

----------


## Looper

Looks like we have a new member of the local SLSC today.

First Asian lifesaver I have ever seen and its a girl.



You can clearly make out nipple thrusting through two layers of bikini and rescue shirt.

I reckon I could be getting into a spot of bother in a rip this weekend  :Smile:

----------


## sunsetter

> You can clearly make out nipple thrusting through two layers of bikini and rescue shirt.


i looked straight at that, before i looked at anything else  :Smile:

----------


## SEA Traveler

[quote=artist;1721592]


> Guard outside Deoksugung Palace in Seoul.


 
I know the Deoksugung well. No less than 50 visits there when taking visitors to my location around for an orientation tour. 1st visit back in around 1972. Last visit was in 2006. Always an entertaining place to visit. I like the Korean cuisine minus the kaygogi!

----------


## genghis61

from City Pillar Shrine, Chanthaburi

----------


## TizMe

> I like the Korean cuisine minus the kaygogi!


I'm not all that keen on my dinner still being alive when it comes to the table.

----------


## robuzo

A view from my usual stool at the local pub in Delray Beach. Walkers, we got 'em! Also pints of hand-drawn Fuller's at 180 baht each.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by SEA Traveler
> 
> I like the Korean cuisine minus the kaygogi!
> 
> 
> I'm not all that keen on my dinner still being alive when it comes to the table.


it's only the occasional squid or freshly sliced up sushimi that is still moving around a little.  The taegie kalbi and bulgogi are always a tasty meal, in the winter the Taegutong and outer soups are nice to warm you up, and the bebimpap and other rice and noodle dishes all of which have kimchie as a side dish are always welcomes.  I think I'll go to the Korean restaurant here in Ban Chang tomorrow.

----------


## Takeovers

Something from the Berlin Beer Festival 2010 (Beerfest 2010 Berlin). I made a small thread on the event.



The relevance to an Asia forum? The Peoples Republic of Vietnam was the International Cultural Sponsor of the event.

----------


## bobo746

> You can clearly make out nipple thrusting through two layers of bikini and rescue shirt.





> i looked straight at that, before i looked at anything else


what a pair of perverts poor girl doing her job and all you blokes can find is the hard nipple i must admit i did spot it as well  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> A view from my usual stool at the local pub in Delray Beach. Walkers, we got 'em! Also pints of hand-drawn Fuller's at 180 baht each.


Hand drawn or nitro keg?

----------


## Chairman Mao

For some reason I really, really fancy a Smithwicks.

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by robuzo
> 
> 
> A view from my usual stool at the local pub in Delray Beach. Walkers, we got 'em! Also pints of hand-drawn Fuller's at 180 baht each.
> 
> 
> 
> Hand drawn or nitro keg?


The taps in the photo are from pressurized kegs. The hand-drawn stuff is out of the frame, to the left. There are usually three hand-drawn selections- Fullers ESB and London Pride, and also Old Thumper. 

I usually get Dogfish 60. The old scouser who runs the joint is raising the price on everything and inexplicably dropping some popular items from the menu (the food is excellent), pissing off the regulars and the barmen. Might not be as much fun around there anymore.

----------


## Roger Lee

Lizard, saying hello at Nong Nooch Tropical Botanical Gardens.

----------


## SEA Traveler

odd looking critter with the what looks like a bib around his neck.

----------


## nidhogg

^ moulting I would think.

----------


## SEA Traveler

hummm.  I don't know enough about these little creatures to accept that as a fact or not but it sounds reasonable I guess.  It's an answer anyway.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> The taps in the photo are from pressurized kegs. The hand-drawn stuff is out of the frame, to the left. There are usually three hand-drawn selections- Fullers ESB and London Pride, and also Old Thumper.


I ask because cask ales don;t travel well unless the beer is fortified and Fuller's is notoriously difficult to keep, so I image it tastes pretty poor.

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by robuzo
> 
> The taps in the photo are from pressurized kegs. The hand-drawn stuff is out of the frame, to the left. There are usually three hand-drawn selections- Fullers ESB and London Pride, and also Old Thumper.
> 
> 
> I ask because cask ales don;t travel well unless the beer is fortified and Fuller's is notoriously difficult to keep, so I image it tastes pretty poor.


Probably depends on how long it sits around in Florida before it makes it to the pub. I've never heard any complaints about it, but I always get Dogfish, which they used to have on cask but it took forever to pour. It only has to come from Delaware.

----------


## nidhogg

> hummm. I don't know enough about these little creatures to accept that as a fact or not but it sounds reasonable I guess. It's an answer anyway.


Here you go (scroll down to the bit on reptiles):


Moulting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## Roger Lee

> odd looking critter with the what looks like a bib around his neck.


Yeah, I believe he was shedding his skin, moulting as another poster put it.

Roger

----------


## thailazer

> Very nice. Did you need a tripod for that pic?


No, just hand held.  The A1000 and S9900 have great image stabilization, and I also stopped down 1.7 stops to allow a faster shutter speed.   When I see the moon rising, there is not much time as it rises above those trees in a hurry!

----------


## panama hat

> You didn't understand the conversation there did you.


Irrespective of the discussion no-one under-rates you except when it comes to a negative.    :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

> Got another moon shot out the back door the other week.  *Handheld* with my Nikon A1000.







> Did you need a tripod?


ffs

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DrWilly

> Very nice. Did you need a tripod for that pic?


Cy has kindly pointed out my error in misleading the post.


ETA: a post and a repo comment! I do feel special.

----------


## cyrille

> Cy has kindly pointed out my error in misleading the post.
> 
> 
> ETA: a post and a repo comment! I do feel special.


'misleading the post' - do you mean misleading readers? Although that still wasn't what you were doing. 

'ETA' - estimated time of arrival? 

You appear to have lost virtually all ability to communicate.  :Sad:

----------


## DrWilly

ETA: edited to add.

Quite a common acronym, particularly for copy editors. Surprised it's not in your lexicon.

----------


## klong toey



----------


## aging one

Monk pissed off at APEC

----------


## panama hat

What happened to his head . . . the peaceful monk

----------


## tomcat



----------


## S Landreth

Thousands of Australians strip for Tunick cancer awareness photo shoot

----------


## tomcat

...restrained holiday decorations at the White House...

----------


## malmomike77

what the hell have they done around the doorway? did they let a the token Hindu have a go

----------


## Edmond

> what the hell have they done around the doorway? did they let a the token Hindu have a go


They're encased testicles from the War on Terror's black sites.

----------


## helge

> ...restrained holiday decorations at the White House...


Not really to my taste

But our cats would love it  :Smile:

----------


## malmomike77

Didn't know where to stick this and hopefully you can access it - a series of drone pics in the UK in 22', a few nice ones

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2022/12/28/britain-best-drone-pictures-2022/

----------


## DrWilly

> Didn't know where to stick this and hopefully you can access it - a series of drone pics in the UK in 22', a few nice ones
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2022/12/28/britain-best-drone-pictures-2022/



the clue is in the thread title. Post a photo a week, of anything/anywhere

----------


## malmomike77

> the clue is in the thread title


thanks, don't know what we all do without you- now fook off and burn some more meat  :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

Any snow or flooding where you are now, Mike?

Any pics of devastation near you due to the cyclone?

A few snaps of cold, wet and windy weather in Britain will do us the world of good here in Thailand. We can only dream of near freezing weather.  :Very Happy:

----------


## prawnograph

No snow on these mountains, just a little cloud. 
Drove up to Sa Kaeo this morning from Chanthaburi, Highway 317, people must have traveled yesterday as long stretches today without another vehicle in sight. 

These pics around Soi Dao





Soi Dao 

Khao Soi Dao Tai is the highest peak at 1,675 metres (5,495 ft).

----------


## panama hat

> thanks, don't know what we all do without you


Whereas we know the forum would be better off without you.  :Smile: 






> No snow on these mountains, just a little cloud.


Pretty enough to pretend it's snow  :Smile:

----------


## Ukan Kizmiaz

floods in northern west oz. Havoc for the wildlife. I think these wallabies are rooted.

----------


## snakeeyes

*ABBA*



Abba - thank you for the music 


Growing old is a privilege bestowed to the few!!! One of the greatest bands ever on the music scene (Abba). Currently Agnetha Faltskog is 72, Bjorn Ulvaeus 77, Benny Anderson 75 and Anni-Frid Lyngstad 76 years.
Long life to Abba

----------


## malmomike77

Last time i flew, in the airport lounge a German queer came an sat on the next table and alternated between talking Thaiglish this young fuk rental and then playing and singing along to what i assume was that Abbatas or whatever that last tour shite was.

----------


## Backspin

> Last time i flew, in the airport lounge a German queer came an sat on the next table and alternated between talking Thaiglish this young fuk rental and then playing and singing along to what i assume was that Abbatas or whatever that last tour shite was.


was he wearing a panama hat ?

----------

